# Rescue Raffle Time - Rules/Info



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Announcing... The Spoiled Maltese Raffle *​ 

_We all love our spoiled Maltese and that's why we're here! However, not every Maltese is fortunate enough to be spoiled, have loving parents and a happy life, which is where rescue organizations come in. They rescue Maltese from all over, and help to find them a warm, loving home. Most of us on SM know the wonderful work that rescue organizations do to help Maltese. Many of you even own a rescue fluff._​



_You will have an entire month of to send a donation to the Rescue Group of _*YOUR*_ choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM or an email to __[email protected]__ and let me know how much you sent as well as the name of the rescue group you donated to so that I can verify your donation. If you receive a receipt from the rescue organization, please attach it to your PM or email. (Should you need the name of Rescue Organizations, please see Spoiled Maltese's Home Page.)_


_Once I receive your PM, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers. Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13._
​ 


_You may buy as many raffle tickets as you want! The drawing will be held randomly and winners will be announced shortly after the raffle ticket buying period. I will PM your raffle ticket numbers to you between June 14, 2010 and July17, 2010. The drawing will take place on July 19, 2010._​



_We have some wonderful prizes that have been donated from our members. All of the prizes are not being listed today. Please check back daily to see additional prizes that have been added._


_Also check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little furbutts that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days._​



_Thank you all for your wonderful support. Now go to the next post for the prizes. _
​ 


*As in previous years, I will be donating to this worthy cause, but will not be eligible to win a prize*​


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Prizes*

So far the following prizes have been donated for the Rescue Raffle.

Please check back often as new prizes (and pictures) are being added daily.

1. Lady's Mom (Marj) - $25 Gift Certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows
2. Spoiled Maltese (Jung) - Lifetime SM Membership
3. Spoiled Maltese (Jung) - Lifetime SM Membership
4. Amby (Orla) - Maltese Dog Bracelet
5. Amby (Orla) - Maltese Dog Bracelet
6. The A Team (Pat) - Coffee Mug with Your Fluff's Pictures on it
7. Tanner's Mom (Marti) - Tanner Tog of your choice
8. Crystal&Zoe (Crystal) & PurePaws - PurePaws Products Selection
9. Donnad (Donna) - $25 Gift Certificate to on-line store of your choice
10. Tiger's Mom (Des) - $25 Gift Certificate to GoFetch
11. KAG (Kerry) - Maltese Painted Madan Brush
12. Hunter's Mom (Erin) - Custom Made Tutu
13. bellaratamaltese (Stacy) - $50 Gift Certificate to Show Dog Store
14. bellaratamaltese (Stacy) - $50 Gift Certificate to Petedge
15. bellapuppy - $25 Gift Certificate to PetSmart or PetCo - your choice
16. KAG (Kerry) - Madan Brush & Comb Set
17. Snowbody (Susan) - xxs Kwigy Bo T-Shirt
18. TheMalts&Me (Kat) - 2 Special Dog Toys
19. Plenty Pets 20 (Edie) - Maltese Purse
20. Lady's Mom (Marj) - Dress from PrissyPaws
21. Amby (Orla) - Tutu
22. Amby (Orla) - Tutu
23. Snowbody (Susan) - xxs Kwigy Bo Fleece Jacket
24. KAG (Kerry) - Madan Brush & Comb Set
25. Michellerobison - Maltese Pet Tag
26. Luvmyfurbaby (Maggie) - Bed
27. Luvmyfurbaby (Maggie) - Carrier

See some of the picture in the next post.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Picture of some of the prizes


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that we have more exciting prizes that will be posted each day. You can begin sending in your donations to the Rescue Groups immediately.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili: OH!!! My favorite time of year!!!! RAFFLE TIME!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


OK, let's get started!!! WOOHOO!!! Hope i win something....Hope I win something......!!! 

This is so much fun, i hope everyone participates this year!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm gonna donate something...just trying to think of what. I'll let you know over the weekend Lynn!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that we have several other prizes and I will be adding to the list every day or two for the next couple of weeks. Heck, I haven't even announced what I'm donating this year yet and I have several other "surprises" up my sleeve. Don't want everyone to get too excited all at once. 

And, remember, even a $5 donation is meaningful. If everyone of our SM members donated $5, think of how much money we would have raised to help the rescues. So never think that a small donation isn't meaningful because the combined money makes a powerful statement.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh I need to get a new pic of a tutu cos that was the first one I ever made about a year and a half ago!

All the other prizes look great!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sure sounds like so much fun  Thanks Lynne (hugs) I wont be around during raffle time, but I will later catch up on what I will miss:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - also count me in for donating a $25 gift certificate for Crystal's Pampered Pet Boutique


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP. Let's get some more donations for this great cause.:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bumping too....


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Hehe I didn't even think about it this morning but my donation to Gypsy is worth some raffle tickets!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have some new prizes that have been donated to the raffle:

1. Sally's Bit of Clay Christmas Ornament - MySugarBears
2. 2 Vests - revakba
3. Toy and Key Chain - revakba
4. Halloween T-Shirt and Toy - revakba
5. Spa Lavish Gift Basket and Customized Towel - Lacie's Mom


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

This looks so fun! OMG, I LOVE that personalized Madan brush! 

To buy tickets can I use PayPal? I don't have anything worth donating LOL.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Read Post #1. You buy tickets by donating to the Rescue Organization of your choice. Many of the organization take PayPal but some only take a check. Talk to the rescue organization that you want to donate to, make the donation and pm or email me with a copy of the receipt and I will issue you ticket numbers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> Hehe I didn't even think about it this morning but my donation to Gypsy is worth some raffle tickets!


 
I know what you mean...they are so many in need but since I know about Gypsy, (Southern Comfort ...that's were my raffle money is going.:thumbsup: they accept credit card as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More Raffle Prizes Added:

1. Step-In Harness from Tickled Pink Boutique - ThinkPink (Angelyn)
2. Sculpture from Christine Monroe - My Sugar Bears (Debbie)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just donated to Metropolitan Maltese. Gonna send you my confirmation via email Lynn. Also, please count me in for donating a $25 gift certificate to Crystal's store!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More great prizes have been added to the raffle.

1. Pink Bed - njdrake
2. Juicy Couture Bowls - nj drake
3. Juicy Couture Barretts - nj drake
4. Maltese Laptop Bag - Mary H
5. $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique - mom2bijou
5. $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique - Snowbody


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such wonderful prizes. Please keep the donations coming in.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> More great prizes have been added to the raffle.
> 
> 1. Juicy Couture Bed - njdrake
> 2. Juicy Couture Bowls - nj drake
> ...


 

Thought I'd better post a correction on my donations. The bed isn't a Juicy, just the bowls and barrettes.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, such amazing prizes this year! I love the gift certificate options!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More wonderful prizes - all donated by Topline -- http://www.toplinepet.com/

1. 1 small Black oval Maden Brush
2. 1 small Pink oval Maden Brush
3. 1 Pink Step-in Harness
4. 1 Blue Step-in Harness
5. 1 bag of 18 handmade bows plus a bag of topknot bands


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

:ThankYou:for rescue raffle time, Lynn!!

raffle time is getting near!!:chili:

oh my, such good prizies!!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have my eye on a few prizes!

I still haven't decided on a charity to donate to though! eek! I better get a move on!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

0.o 

WOW!! I'm tearing up just thinking about all this love going out to all the rescues!! And totally random, totally selfless. I love it!!!

*sigh* I love this board


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

...I'm guessing maden brushes are the bomb? Probably put my walmart ones to shame LOL

ETA: spel corekt (lol)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm more excited about seeing who wins the prizes I donated than seeing if I won anything lol.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

amby said:


> I'm more excited about seeing who wins the prizes I donated than seeing if I won anything lol.


That speaks volumes about your personality 
I think it's wonderful that people like you donated all this wonderful stuff for such an amazing cause! I'm so very glad I came back to this site. I had forgotten in this year how wonderful you all are! (I had a rough year to say the least LOL I kind of removed myself from everything and everyone. Should have stayed and maybe I wouldn't have been so depressed!)

~C~


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just made my donation  Feels so good to help out Malts who are not as fortunate as mine. I wish I could adopt them all!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP so that people can see pictures of some of the prizes they won CONGRATULATIONS ALL YOU WINNERS!! Hey we're all winners here


----------

